# Cranking setup question



## masterbasser (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey guys, just looking for a little guidance here before the season gets going. For years I've been a finesse fisherman pitching and flipping regardless of the climate or time of year. For this I use a 7' MH rod with a Shimano Curado reel and 50 lb test. I mostly Texas rig all soft plastics when I'm pitching and flipping and also use swimbaits to cover a lot of water when necessary. Obviously, this setup is terrible for cranking or using spinner baits.

Can someone make a reccomendation for a good cranking/spinner bait setup. Is it lighter line and a lighter rod... shorter rod longer rod... spinning real or baitcaster. Just looking to expand my horizons and skill set. Thanks in adavance.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I use three setups for cranking. 

Light Cranking (1/8 oz):
-Shimano Crucial 6'-6" medium light spinning rod w/Daiwa Sol 2000

Shallow to Medium Depth:
-BPS Extreme "Woo Daves Crankbait" 7'-0" medium casting w/ BPS JM 5.4:1 

Medium to Deep Depth:
-Quantum Tour KVD 7'-4" medium heavy casting w/ Quantum Energy 5:1 

The KVD rod does a good job with handling the deep divers but it lacks some sensitivity due to a composite contruction. The BPS Extreme has a better feel due to all graphite construction. 

In terms of rod length, I like the longer rods so that I can get the bait out as far as possible.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

masterbasser said:


> Hey guys, just looking for a little guidance here before the season gets going.
> 
> Can someone make a reccomendation for a good cranking/spinner bait setup. Is it lighter line and a lighter rod... shorter rod longer rod... spinning real or baitcaster. Just looking to expand my horizons and skill set. Thanks in adavance.


1- Get yourself a good 7ft. medium with moderate action casting rod.
2- Get a baitcasting reel with a 5:1 retrieve.
3- Line it up with the fluorocarbon line & thickness of your choice.
4- Tie a crankbait on. And bang it/bounce it/crank it in/pause it/and rip it, around: wood, rocks, weeds, bluffs, points, and flats.

Good luck!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i would only add that a high speed reel is awesome if you plan on throwing lipless cranks and shallow running square bill cranks. i would use the slower reels if you are going to throw big, deep diving cranks and if your going to be doing a little bit of everything, then i would use a middle speed.

i like longer rods when you need distance (open water) and shorter rods when you need accuracy (boat docks)


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Not sure of your price range, but I picked up a Skeet Reese S-Glass Cranking Rod at the end of last season and threw lipless cranks and small/medium cranks down at Norris Lake at the end of last season and loved it, thought it was a great rod for $89. Just my ten cents worth on a possible rod for you to look at. I put a BPS Carbonlite Reel on it and really liked the whole set up.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

well you have to find what works for you ...i have a 7 ft med gloomis mbr 842c thats works great for crankin , most swimbaits ,spinnerbaits oh and its the cats a$$ for senkos .. and shimano core 7.0.1 baitcaster ..and i use 10 to 14 lb test berkley vanish because you can get deeper with it ..


----------

